# Fish caught on the beach this AM



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Whitting 12 to 15 inchers.
Pompano 10 to 13 inchers
Nothing steady but the veteran anglers that 
were there had smiles  on their faces.
It's been bad weather , to cold or no fish . 
You know they are the guys that come here every winter to escape the northern cold temps and fish here all winter. 
They are getting bigger but still not there.
They were fishing at Spessard Holland North
and South Beaches.
FYI. http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/cocoabeaches.php 

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## bowhunter1432 (Jan 21, 2003)

i will be heading over there next weekend, i am from massachusetts.i did good couple years ago for sheepshead.in the haulover canal area.........wish me luck


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

bowhunter, what can you tell me about fishing the canal in ma.(near the borne bridge) i visit a few times a year. i have heard good things but never fished it myself. do you suggest i hire a guide?

ralph


----------

